# Fave vintage Halloween candies;)



## Denise1952 (Oct 21, 2014)

Loved these:


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 21, 2014)

Oh yes Denise, me too!  .. they were great.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 21, 2014)

Candy corn.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 21, 2014)

_About those Nik-L-Nips..._.weren't you supposed to be able to chew the bottles like gum after
you drank the liquid?   Maybe not, because they always stuck to my teeth.


----------



## Shirley (Oct 21, 2014)

candy flute


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 21, 2014)

Oh wow, I never saw a candy flute, cool Shirley!!  Yes Nancy, we always chewed on the wax too  Candy-corn is still my fave Falcon!!  I guess we need to get an 8 pak Bonnie and have a girls-night-out, LOL!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 21, 2014)

Nik-L-Nips and the flute - yes!!! Great memories ...


----------



## Pappy (Oct 21, 2014)

Remember when little candies came in glass shapes. Teddy bears, guns, cars, etc. these are real collectibles now. Oh, candy corn and peeps. Pure sugar.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 21, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Remember when little candies came in glass shapes. Teddy bears, guns, cars, etc. these are real collectibles now. Oh, candy corn and peeps. Pure sugar.



maybe you or someone can find pics of those glass shapes Pappy?  Would love to see them  Yep, most of that candy was pure sugar with artificial coloring


----------



## 911 (Oct 21, 2014)

Just give me a Hershey bar.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 21, 2014)

all candy was my favorite, especially mini chocolate bars, including candy corns.   My mom really didn't let us kids go out trick or treating.  We did still get to dress up though.  Usually my big brother was the only one that was able to make rounds; when I got a little older, I did go out on the sneak once or twice.  I was riddled with guilt, but, me belly was happy for a minute, I'm pretty sure I got in some kind of trouble.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 21, 2014)

Here's a couple that are on EBay, Denise.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 21, 2014)

Oh, these are so cool!  And they were made out of sugar!!  I never knew about these, thanks Pappy


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 21, 2014)

I was a kid when it was still safe to get cookies, home made candy and caramel apples. They were always the first things I ate so that they wouldn't get stale...at least that was my excuse! I liked candy corn and those thingies wrapped in orange or black paper that had peanut butter in the middle. I forget what they were called.

Best of all, though, was the pennies and sometimes even nickels that we got!

Where we lived, so far north on the Lake Superior shore, we almost always had sNOw on the ground so had to have storm coats, snow pants and overshoes on over our costumes. I remember a couple of times when we had our first blizzard on Hallowe'en and _we went trick or treating anyway! _Never mind that if it was a full-blown blizzard (as opposed to a mere sNOwstorm) the schools had been closed that day. _Nothing_ was going to keep us from our appointed rounds. LOL


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 21, 2014)

We used to have bad weather where I grew up too, not like snow though, usually rain, so I remember hating to have to cover up whatever costume I came up with.  Usually our costumes consisted of a plastic mask we got at the local grocer, LOL!!  I remember how fun it was to come how and see what all we got We had fun neighbors back then, they would dress up (some of them) and have spooky music playing  Those were good times


----------



## jujube (Oct 21, 2014)

My father was the ultimate jokester and could not pass up a prank.  The year I was a freshman in high school (and the most embarrassed by my family, natch), he dressed up as a caveman with an outfit made out of an old fur coat, hideous mask, fright wig, and a big plastic club.  He hid in the bushes by the front door and when the trick-or-treaters came to the door, he'd jump out and rush them, growling and waving the club.   He was pretty pleased with himself and said the best part was the candy that was strewn down the sidewalk by the rapidly-retreating kids.  Anyway, at that age, we still got dressed up and went around to our friends houses and of course, several of my friends came to the house and were chased by my dad.  It was all over school the next day and I swore to my mother I wasn't going back to school and I'd never forgive my father.  She laughed and said, "You have to let your dad have his fun...."    There's not a day goes by that I don't wish my dad was here on earth and still pulling his pranks.  I'd be out there in the bushes with him and we'd be embarrassing the next generation and proud of it.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 21, 2014)

Wow, what a wonderful story jujube, thanks for sharing it


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Twixie (Oct 22, 2014)

jujube said:


> My father was the ultimate jokester and could not pass up a prank.  The year I was a freshman in high school (and the most embarrassed by my family, natch), he dressed up as a caveman with an outfit made out of an old fur coat, hideous mask, fright wig, and a big plastic club.  He hid in the bushes by the front door and when the trick-or-treaters came to the door, he'd jump out and rush them, growling and waving the club.   He was pretty pleased with himself and said the best part was the candy that was strewn down the sidewalk by the rapidly-retreating kids.  Anyway, at that age, we still got dressed up and went around to our friends houses and of course, several of my friends came to the house and were chased by my dad.  It was all over school the next day and I swore to my mother I wasn't going back to school and I'd never forgive my father.  She laughed and said, "You have to let your dad have his fun...."    There's not a day goes by that I don't wish my dad was here on earth and still pulling his pranks.  I'd be out there in the bushes with him and we'd be embarrassing the next generation and proud of it.



Lol jujube...my father did something similar..but not at halloween..When a boy used to walk me home and we arrived at the front door...the front door was always ajar..That is because my father was waiting behind it..when the boy used to go for the goodnight kiss..the door would fly open..and my father would purse his lips saying ''mmm..give me a kiss..

The boy used to start to walk away..and ended up running for their lives..my father still after them shouting..''Giss a kiss!''


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 22, 2014)

Oh that's hilarious Twixie!!  I'm sure you were horrified then, but what great memories later, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hey SB, I don't remember getting any candies like those "smarties" which explains a lot:why::dunno:


----------



## Twixie (Oct 22, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Oh that's hilarious Twixie!!  I'm sure you were horrified then, but what great memories later, LOL!!



My father was very protective..He had been a sports teacher in the Royal Marines...another thing he did was to invite my potential boyfriends to a boxing match..I can still see the blood now..


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 22, 2014)

Twixie said:


> My father was very protective..He had been a sports teacher in the Royal Marines...another thing he did was to invite my potential boyfriends to a boxing match..I can still see the blood now..



Yes, I can see he was protective, and a great sense, of humor too


----------



## Twixie (Oct 22, 2014)

Didn't seem like it at the time..


----------



## jujube (Oct 22, 2014)

Twixie said:


> Lol jujube...my father did something similar..but not at halloween..When a boy used to walk me home and we arrived at the front door...the front door was always ajar..That is because my father was waiting behind it..when the boy used to go for the goodnight kiss..the door would fly open..and my father would purse his lips saying ''mmm..give me a kiss..
> 
> The boy used to start to walk away..and ended up running for their lives..my father still after them shouting..''Giss a kiss!''



We had a very long shared driveway with the house next door and then there was a pull-off in front of the garage.  My dad had installed an actual searchlight on the corner of the house pointing directly at the pull-off.  If I sat in a boy's car after a date saying "goodnight" (OK, making out....) for more than five minutes, ON WENT THE SEARCHLIGHT.  Boy, did that ever put the damper on any less-than-honorable intentions my date may have had.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 22, 2014)

Jujube, Your Dad probably didn't want to see you trying to button your coat several months down the line.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 22, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Hey SB, I don't remember getting any candies like those "smarties" which explains a lot:why::dunno:



Lol, I pigged out on them, and they weren't miracle candy that's for sure!


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 22, 2014)

JuJube, my dad installed a similar light at my house!


----------



## Twixie (Oct 23, 2014)

My father didn't need a light..I had to be in at 10 pm promptly..he had eyes like lazer beams....


----------

